# Spell Correct / Edit bugging on posting and replies



## n4ynu (Aug 1, 2016)

Not a big deal, but when you go to edit a word or do a spell correct, the window/editor defaults to a "paste" function, so regardless of the action you would like to take regarding highlighted text, it only allows you a "paste" option, not major but would be nice if it was fixed


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 1, 2016)

Sounds like a browser issue to me. What browser are using? I have no problems with FireFox.

Eric


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 1, 2016)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Sounds like a browser issue to me. What browser are using? I have no problems with FireFox.
> 
> Eric


I use Chrome, it does not have a issue on any other forum or site, this is the first time it has been a issue anywhere, so do not think it is a browser issue, maybe a conflict, but then again it would need to be ironed out on the forum side or communicated to Chrome and something done in the code maybe, I do not consider myself an authority of any sort in the browser world, or coding of pages and such, I do not run any nor enable anything on the browser that is added like extensions and such, I keep it open and friendly without apps, it saves a lot of compatibility issues.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 1, 2016)

Same problem here. iMac with Safari. Works fine on other forums.


----------

